# Bubble nest wars!!!



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

In the left corner, Apollo. In the Right corner, Blanket!!!! Who do you think is winning? haha. I feel bad cause i need to do water changes today and they're gunna be losing their nests.











Little Smile even has one started!!









And a random beautiful picture of Brutus. Fish like him are the reason i love bettas so much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're all pretty but Brutus is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

*I think Apollo's winning ;D*


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

wow Brutus is beautiful!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Brutus is stunning! I love the little war they have going on


----------



## bubs128 (Jul 30, 2009)

Apollo is winning. Brutus is absolutely gorgeous!! Blueberry had one but i changed his tank so it was lost.


----------



## WickedKelpie (Aug 9, 2009)

Brutus is sooo pretty. 

Zero started a bubblenest yesterday... D: And I had to clean his tank today. He prolly hates me.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nest in jar: ANOTHER NEST!!

Nest in spawning tank: YES!!! Victory!!!



Nice nests!!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aw i hate when i have to mess up their bubble nests after they worked so hard on em, but hey, clean fresh water will keep them happy and making new ones  and wow, i can't get over how gorgeous brutus is.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I had to set up the tank for Blue and Aqua for breeding so I had to destroy his bubblenest, it took up almost his full 5 gallons. I was so sad, lol.


----------



## GottaBeBetta (Aug 11, 2009)

I LOVE Brutus! He is so gorgeous


----------

